# Copper bath tub



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey chonkie, come install this for me. I heard your the best with tubs.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

I wish some one would fix the I phone app. I can't upload multiple photos in one post.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That's neat. Looks like a heavy SOB.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Gruvplumbing said:


> Hey chonkie, come install this for me. I heard your the best with tubs.


Don't know where you heard that, but you might want to get your hearing checked.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Plumbing Zone is great. See a lot of great stuff.
Did that come out of Noah's ark


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Man, how big is that? From the pic it looks huge


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I bet when the water is cold, the tub is frigid.
When the water is hot, the tub is burning hot.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Cajunhiker said:


> I bet when the water is cold, the tub is frigid.
> When the water is hot, the tub is burning hot.


Makes sense...lol


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

This copper tub was approx 300lbs, can only imagine what that ways


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

what is it worth at the scrap yard???:laughing:


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Actually the tub is just sheet copper that was laid in a wood frame and soldered together at the joints. It still had a piece of pipe on the over flow and it was also sheet copper that was rolled and soldered together to make it a pipe. My old man has told me he has only seen a couple of these copper tubes like this and the one he knew of was still be used by and older lady.


----------

